# CYCLONE COASTER - Sunday ride - THIS SUNDAY - November 7th 2010



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 4, 2010)

*The CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride -- THIS SUNDAY November 7th @ Portfolio Coffeehouse in Long Beach @ 10am -- Ride leaves10:30 SHARP -- 

-- ALSO -- Daylight savings is the same day as our ride - SUNDAY - so set your clocks BACK before the ride 

Go to www.cyclonecoaster.com for all the details & directions -- see you there*


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 4, 2010)

*SUNDAY - December 5th - the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday Ride 

Meet & Greet @ 9:30am - the Ride LEAVES 10:30am SHARP*


----------

